# just out of curiousity



## doughydoeboy (Apr 16, 2004)

can you install a turbotimer to a SpecV...
if so whats needed...?
:loser:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

yes, do you have a turbo ?


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

doughydoeboy said:


> can you install a turbotimer to a SpecV...
> if so whats needed...?
> :loser:


I have a feeling this question has to do with the new Scion xB commercial...

You don't have a turbo stock, thus no need for a timer. All a timer does is allow the car to idle after shut off to cool the turbo slowly, IIRC.


----------



## doughydoeboy (Apr 16, 2004)

no turbo...
i know what the turbo timer is used for...
thats why im curious, if you can install a turbotimer on a non-turbo car...
stupid question, but i still want to know... :newbie:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

LOL ! :lame: :loser:

you said you know whats it for ??? I think not....

its so that the turbo has time to spin down and cool off.....

If you dont have a turbo, then why would you need one ???

So sure, stick one in your car, but itd be useless................


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

and the point would be what?

a complete waste of $90......


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

chimmike said:


> and the point would be what?
> 
> a complete waste of $90......


Maybe he's just aroused by turbotimers.
:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i can't figure out who would think that's cool on a n/a car.....

and if he's trying to fool people, he'll get called out, and get his arse kicked in races in a non-turbo spec.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kindfiend said:


> I have a feeling this question has to do with the new Scion xB commercial...
> 
> You don't have a turbo stock, thus no need for a timer. All a timer does is allow the car to idle after shut off to cool the turbo slowly, IIRC.



my parents have that on the cadillac i think.. it doesnt have a turbo and it sounds better than the clicking sound.. i'm interested too...

after i turn it off i can hear the car running for a while and it turns off later on like 10 seconds 20 seconds or so

but i think its different.. maybe its a cooling system thing but anyways.. how much would it be to install something like that? (if its not a turbo timer)


----------



## doughydoeboy (Apr 16, 2004)

yes i do know what a turbotimer is for...
my friend has a VR4 galant with a Apexi turbotimer...
it allows the oil in turbos like the tri-star Starion or the galant to cycle through and cool down...
and yes it would be a waste of whatever it cost...
and the whole deal about getting called out... i know i got run down by a sleeper b18 turbo... damn SHE yes she was fast... good thing she was my cousin... hehe or else it would be really ugly site...
still i want to know if its possible...


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

doughydoeboy said:


> yes i do know what a turbotimer is for...
> my friend has a VR4 galant with a Apexi turbotimer...
> it allows the oil in turbos like the tri-star Starion or the galant to cycle through and cool down...
> and yes it would be a waste of whatever it cost...
> ...


Anything is possible. I suspect the timer simply keeps the engine running and is not connected to the turbo at all. 

This, however, would be a classic example of a little thing I like to call "stupid". 

I have a turbo'd car and it does not have a timer. Why? Because it's a standard shift. You cannot leave a standard shift in gear when parking if you're on a timer. And when I park, I leave it in gear and don't use the handbrake. Therefor, I simply let it idle for a bit if I've run it hard. Normally, a few miles of easy driving is all that is needed.

Let me re-iterate, this is a classic example of "stupid".


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

damonfong0 said:


> my parents have that on the cadillac i think.. it doesnt have a turbo and it sounds better than the clicking sound.. i'm interested too...
> 
> after i turn it off i can hear the car running for a while and it turns off later on like 10 seconds 20 seconds or so
> 
> but i think its different.. maybe its a cooling system thing but anyways.. how much would it be to install something like that? (if its not a turbo timer)


 Yeah damon Im sure your parents installed an aftermarket part on their cadiliac. Yep, Im sure they did. Just like Im sure you have no idea what you are talking about. Pretty sure thats correct too. 

You are hearing the water pump. The water pump on most cars stays on for a few cycles to help cool the block. 

Why would you want to leave the car on? Just leave they key in it so someone smart can come and steal it from you. 

dougheydoeboy.... yes it is possible, but its retarded. Just leave the car on for a little bit or drive easy before you shut the car off. Save yourself $90.00 and another pointless thread from lingering on.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

doughydoeboy said:


> yes i do know what a turbotimer is for...
> my friend has a VR4 galant with a Apexi turbotimer...
> it allows the oil in turbos like the tri-star Starion or the galant to cycle through and cool down...
> and yes it would be a waste of whatever it cost...
> ...



i think all they wanna do is flame... no one was willing to give an answer but anyways, I don't have any knowledge of a turbo timer but i searched it up and read about it here: (since i'm wondering a little too)
http://www.optionimports.com/autoturbotimer.html
anyways, it helps people with turbo n stuff but i think u can use it even if you dont have it cuz it does something to keep your AC cool all day on a hot day.. i think? .. and shuts off the engine when parking brake is released or something


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

damon, you're an idiot.

why wouldn't it be possible? Of course it's freaking possible. Is it worthwhile, smart, or necessary? no.

ricer? yes. Poseur? yes.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

We only flame you because you're an idiot and you continue posting. Maybe you should READ. REEEEEEEAAAAAAAD THE POSTS. We're all sick of your inane and retarded comments about what you think something does, or what you think you know. Do NOT post unless you know what you are talking about.

Seriously. Take a break and learn. Do us all a favor.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Flying V said:


> We only flame you because you're an idiot and you continue posting. Maybe you should READ. REEEEEEEAAAAAAAD THE POSTS. We're all sick of your inane and retarded comments about what you think something does, or what you think you know. Do NOT post unless you know what you are talking about.
> 
> Seriously. Take a break and learn. Do us all a favor.


Hey, I liked the one about washing the car with a tampon!!!

:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sukebegigi said:


> Hey, I liked the one about washing the car with a tampon!!!
> 
> :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


 Well, that one was okay just because it was so stupid it became funny.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

Flying V said:


> Yeah damon Im sure your parents installed an aftermarket part on their cadiliac. Yep, Im sure they did. Just like Im sure you have no idea what you are talking about. Pretty sure thats correct too.
> 
> You are hearing the water pump. The water pump on most cars stays on for a few cycles to help cool the block.
> 
> ...


yah im sure they dont do after market stuff too... since u said its a feature on most cars... I was wondering if sentra's had it, mine is a 1.8 S and I was wondering if that is what replaces the popping sound i get when i shut off my car. anyways this wouldnt be the place to ask such a question since it's off topic.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

chimmike said:


> damon, you're an idiot.
> 
> why wouldn't it be possible? Of course it's freaking possible. Is it worthwhile, smart, or necessary? no.
> 
> ricer? yes. Poseur? yes.





Flying V said:


> We only flame you because you're an idiot and you continue posting. Maybe you should READ. REEEEEEEAAAAAAAD THE POSTS. We're all sick of your inane and retarded comments about what you think something does, or what you think you know. Do NOT post unless you know what you are talking about.
> 
> Seriously. Take a break and learn. Do us all a favor.



how am I an idiot by just simply wondering more of what something does? I don't see any example of me with a knowledge or anything under 3 years of age or any mental retardation because if I were an "idiot" I wouldnt be able to find the submit reply button.

I admit I don't know anything about a turbo timer but I did a search to see if I can find an answer, then posted a link on what I looked at since I don't have much time after i get home there is only 1 link and thats the source whether true or not where I got more info from.
but when reading that it did seem pretty useful to me... so I'm still wondering more about it.

And lets say he does have a turbo timer in his car... Who are we to say if he can put it in or not? 

Well I'm not a fan of arguing online chimmike and the Flying V, but I live in San Francisco and I go to City College of San Francisco. I'm there weekdays 9AM to 2PM for school. If you happen to be passing by, I know you're far, well maybe an event or whatever.. feel free to email me for my phone number and we can meet up, sit down and talk about what an idiot means and how I am an idiot.

And please, stop posting on "what you think you know" and insulting people for trying to be friendly to someone who is looking for an answer.

(well the flying V, I am not sure if "you" means damon but if it doesnt then please just ignore your name in the quote and everywhere else on this post)


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> Hey, I liked the one about washing the car with a tampon!!!
> 
> :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


me too! but anyways, I tried drying the car with it and it works pretty well. But it's pretty costy, those pads cost a lot. My next wash will be dried with a silicon blade..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just because you go to college doesn't mean you're not an idiot. I graduated with a bachelors of science in marketing, I spent 2 years at a different college majoring in aviaiton, I'm a pilot, etc. And in that time, I've seen PLENTY of college student/idiots.

Problem is, you ask the questions you can find answers to on your own.

Being smart isn't knowing everything, it's knowing where and how to find it. 

the popping sound in your car is the heat shield cooling off. it's popping because after all the expansion it did during heating, it's finally cooling and contracting.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

chimmike said:


> just because you go to college doesn't mean you're not an idiot.


Hey Chimmike! Your mom goes to college.


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

_(regarding turbo times)_ *i think u can use it even if you dont have it cuz it does something to keep your AC cool all day on a hot day*

[sigh] This has to be one of the dumbest things I've read. Seriously, people, if you don't know how something works, spend some time at www.howstuffworks.com. 

And we wonder why dealerships and "import tuners" make so much money in the parts/service department selling people crap they don't need.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Like Mike said, You can still be an idiot and go to college. I'm almost done with my degree in Mech. Engineering, but still I can be an idiot at times. Yet that still does not give me an excuse to post things that I dont know to be true. 

As long as you know what you are saying, or are contributing to the forum post, if not.. don't. Its that easy. All the frivilous threads and posts you make are cluttering up the forum and making it harder for people to get accurate search results. Use the search button, or google or something.


----------

